# Earl Watson Playing Time ?



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Does anybody think with George Karl coming back tonight, that Watson will get some playing time? He had a really good pre-season IMO. Why would the Nuggets be keeping him out ? A few options I have thought of.

1.) New to the system. The Nuggets coaching staff don't believe he is ready to make a big enough contribution on the court because he's still learning the system.(_However he seemed to fit in nicely during the pre-season_)

2.) As some have speculated he may be hurt ? I don't think that is it, but it's a resonable thought.

3.)There are just not enough minutes on the court for him with Dre/Boykins ahead of him ? However as we have seen in Smush/Parker in the past 2 games lighting up Earl and Miller at times. We need Watsons defense that he has a reputation for.

Just some of my thoughts, what does everyone else feel like is going on with Watson ?


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm gonna say he gets OK minutes tonight under Karl, hut still not as many as he deserves. I just think Scott Brooks<-(had his name wrong) makes a bad head coach, he seems sort of indecisive. I really expect/hope to see Earl#2 get some minutes tonight with George back.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Mr. Earl DUB (W), got his first PT of the year.

6 lousy minutes?? He looked great!

Nailed a 3 pointer, showed nice defense with a steal, and great vision with the no look dish in the lane to Elson. How'd he see him? 

I think Watson has to earn his PT just like the rookies. It's obvious he has skills. I'm somewhat frustrated with the lack of bench play thus far. Karl is trying to get the starters to run and play a full game, but the bench can play!

The 3 point guards can split and play 16 minutes apiece, but that may be dangerous. Nobody may get any rhythm with that breakdown, plus like tonight the last quarter is garbage time anyway. If Watson plays like he did tonight, it'd be a shame not to utilize him. He looked better than Boykins and Andre imo tonight. But he didn't really get a shot to cool down or go against stiff competition.

PLAY THE MAN!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

kuskid, tobin, I agree with both of you. The first 2 games it was most likely just do to the coach's decision for Earl W not getting any PT.

I'm sure if Ear W can continue to play well, George Karl will be forced to play him more. IMO Earl W fits nicely with this Nuggets team at the PG position. He seems to take resonable shots, plays good defense, and can make the assist. Exactly what we need.

I'm pretty sure though if this game was close, Earl me may still not have seen any playing time.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The facts come out regarding Watson. Some of my thoughts were right on the money. Karl and Watson comment about him getting no PT.



> WATSON MAKES DEBUT: Earl Watson has played in at least 80 games each of the past two seasons. He might have trouble reaching that milestone in his first season with the Nuggets.
> 
> After watching Denver's first two games from the bench, Watson finally made his Nuggets debut Friday night, scoring five points in the final six minutes of a 107-68 win against the Portland Trail Blazers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

> Karl said two key factors are keeping Watson off the court: He is making Miller and Boykins better by his hard work in practice, and he is still learning the offense and tendencies of his teammates.


This finally made some sense of the situation for me. I'm glad to see that Karl realizes his talent, and that he will be seeing minutes once he adjusts. I was just starting to wonder about that signing.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I really want to see Watson play some more minutes, if for nothing else than his defense.

I'm hoping that with 3 PG's getting playing time, that they might actually push the ball and take advantage of their strengths instead of letting teams force them into a half court game.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Watson cant complain about this because he was the idiot who signed there alot of team would have wanted him for there starting point guard but he wanted a five year deal so Welcome to the bench.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Coach Karl get's candid with Earl Watson, and his playing time or lack there of it this season? I hope not, but right now it sounds up in the air.



> *CANDID KARL:* Karl had a half-hour talk Saturday with point guard Earl Watson, who signed a five-year, $29 million contract in September. Watson's playing time was the key subject.
> 
> Backing up Andre Miller and Earl Boykins, Watson has not played in three of Denver's first four games. His only action has been a 6-minute stint during garbage time in a rout of Portland on Friday.
> 
> ...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Watson has handled the situation well. I think he suspects a trade in the future (not including him) so I think he is just trying to say all the right things. He knew the reason he signed was because a deal for andre miller was supposedly in the works. So I like his patience.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> Watson has handled the situation well. I think he suspects a trade in the future (not including him) so I think he is just trying to say all the right things. *He knew the reason he signed was because a deal for andre miller was supposedly in the works.* So I like his patience.


This statement is just hearsay. 

The Nugget brass told the media that they'd love to have 3 point guards and Doug Moe used 3 ect. ect. 
Karl is now saying that he can't figure out how to play Watson? Well, getting routed by the lowly Lakers shows Karl may not have a clue how to play any combo of guys. 

As far as I'm concerned the Love Affair with Karl is over. I think he is totally mismanaging the bench and needs to adjust. Kiki needs to make some kind of move. This team has nobody on it that can consistantly knock down shots. Everytime the ball leaves their hands it's suspect whether or not it's going in. 
Basketball is chance like that, but Kobe, Duncan, Garnett and others are locks to knock down shots and bring their teams back.

The Lakers loss was an embarrassment. Getting outrebounded 46-32 is unexcuseable. Nene was not a rebounding machine, actually Elson probably has a better nose for the ball than Nene, so Nene's injury is no excuse. 

Team looks soft and is playing uninspired basketball right now. Give Watson a chance and let the bench (DJ, Earl W., Kleiza) log some time.

I know it's still early, but if this play keeps up it could get ugly. I'm sure the Nuggets will find their stride, but what happened from Preseason to now? Just confusing.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Earl Boykins over Earl Watson? It seems absurd to me that the Nuggets continue to play Boykins, even though he absolutely kills the offense.

"But wait, he was 6-13 in the first game." - something like 1-6 in the second half. 

He was 4-12 in the second game. 

He was 4-10 in the third game, including a 1-7 second half. 

He was 4-13 last game. 

He's *killing* our offense, and this organization doesn't care. I'm tired of watching him play. 

Am I alone, or does anyone else see this?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Earl Boykins over Earl Watson? It seems absurd to me that the Nuggets continue to play Boykins, even though he absolutely kills the offense.
> 
> "But wait, he was 6-13 in the first game." - something like 1-6 in the second half.
> 
> ...


are you somehow prejudice against his size......


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Earl Boykins over Earl Watson? It seems absurd to me that the Nuggets continue to play Boykins, even though he absolutely kills the offense.
> 
> "But wait, he was 6-13 in the first game." - something like 1-6 in the second half.
> 
> ...


I'll cosign this


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I can't place all the blame of our teams offense on one bench player. There is a lot of work to be done it seems. And I'm a bit befuddled by it all considering the great pre-season we had.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> are you somehow prejudice against his size......


I could care less about his size. I'm concerned about his effect on the offense, which to me, is apparently negative.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> I'll cosign this


I appreciate it. Any interest in joining an "Anti-Earl" fan club?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

23AirJordan said:


> I can't place all the blame of our teams offense on one bench player. There is a lot of work to be done it seems. And I'm a bit befuddled by it all considering the great pre-season we had.


I'm not trying to blame Earl for everything. Obviously, this team has many problems that aren't related to Earl. But I think Earl is the emodiement of our problems in the halfcourt - lack of ball movement, no set plays, and poor shot selection. When he enters the game a lot of the time, the offense comes to a grinding halt. I really appreciate his scoring prowess off the bench, but he's gotta be more involved in the offense, not just an individual out there. He can be extremely effective at times and causes huge problems for the opponent. But when he goes in the game and jacks up shots at will (which is the majority of the time), he kills us. 

And don't forget, Earl isn't a very good shooter. He's a scorer, not a shooter. It's not like having Bibby out there throwing shots up.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I gotta go with Roddney on this one.

Cut Earl's minutes. Karl loves him and says that if the Nuggets are ever in an offensive jam he'll put Earl in.

Boykins is very effective in bursts, but after he sinks a shot or two he tries to transform into 90's Jordan and take over.

Waaaayyyy too much dribbling on his part, maybe he's trying too much.

Roddney is also not against Earl's size at all. The size doesn't matter, it's the lack of effectiveness.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> I appreciate it. Any interest in joining an "Anti-Earl" fan club?


:laugh: That's a fan club that might get me to break my personal rule of not joining any fan clubs :laugh:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

thetobin73 said:


> I gotta go with Roddney on this one.
> 
> Cut Earl's minutes. Karl loves him and says that if the Nuggets are ever in an offensive jam he'll put Earl in.
> 
> ...


This is in part why I made the thread about floor spacing. We all know that the Nuggets don't have enough shooting although Vo has looked good. For the Nuggets to take advantage of their athletic front court, they have to push the pace and have proper floor spacing to kill teams that want to stuff the paint.

The 2 games I saw, Dre had reverted back to the Cooper days, the floor spacing was horrible and the tempo wasn't getting pushed. Boykins doesn't do anything to improve either of those aspects. I admit that I soured on Watson last season because his on court decision making didn't impress me, but come on Karl, give him a chance. I know that Watson will be willing to push the ball.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> I'm not trying to blame Earl for everything. Obviously, this team has many problems that aren't related to Earl. But I think Earl is the emodiement of our problems in the halfcourt - lack of ball movement, no set plays, and poor shot selection. When he enters the game a lot of the time, the offense comes to a grinding halt. I really appreciate his scoring prowess off the bench, but he's gotta be more involved in the offense, not just an individual out there. He can be extremely effective at times and causes huge problems for the opponent. But when he goes in the game and jacks up shots at will (which is the majority of the time), he kills us.
> 
> And don't forget, Earl isn't a very good shooter. He's a scorer, not a shooter. It's not like having Bibby out there throwing shots up.


I agree with you, and your right something needs to change with Boykins. I'm just not ready to say that Boykins missed shots, and deficiencies are his alone to blame. The over dribbling needs to be addressed by George Karl. However I think Karl tells Boykins to come in, and light up the team off the bench. So what I'm saying is I think the way Boykins play's has a lot to do with what our coaching staff asks of Boykins. However I do agree that something needs to be changed, because this isn't working right now.

What is the biggest difference you see in Boykins so far in the first few games vs., Boykins last season in that great 2nd half winning stretch by the Nuggets ?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

thetobin73 said:


> This statement is just hearsay.
> 
> The Nugget brass told the media that they'd love to have 3 point guards and Doug Moe used 3 ect. ect.
> .


heard of the Bush administration? I dont think you really believe they intended to keep 3 PGS. Lets be honest Watson knew he was going to be untradeable basically until the 15th of december. He knew Boykins wasnt going to start. Do you really think he didnt have inside information on the trade. Saying you like having and want to play the three guards is just to keep up their trade value. Kiki is still very open to a deal, i just dont believe he is overactively pursuing it. To him this is a long season and he can and will wait a little, and if he doesnt get something he likes he might wait to pull the trigger on major changes until this summer. But that might be too late to save his job.


----------

